# Taylormade M flex shaft?



## Oddsocks (Feb 19, 2012)

Does anyone know what flex is M flex. A friend is after another hybrid to match the other two and I can only find a m flex which I've not come across before.

I'm wonder is it stands for Mature - ie senior flex

Thanks in advance


----------



## DappaDonDave (Feb 19, 2012)

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20081006151332AAU1Br5

It would appear its a floppy shaft


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 19, 2012)

As I thought, bugger! 

This means either buying and swapping shafts or holding fire. Seems the h5 is a rare one to find too.....


----------



## DaveM (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes it is a so called senior shaft. Some manufactures call it "A" flex after amateur. As this is what it was in days gone by. But it is very whippy. Falls more or less between "L" &"R". Ping call it "soft reg".


----------



## Lump (Feb 19, 2012)

Don't be put off by the M flex. I have stiff shafts in everything and could even be XS in the driver and irons. I have a M flex nike 4 wood that gives a lovely high drawing flight. You cant push the club at all but with a nice tempo swing its one of the easiest clubs to hit I've ever tried.


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 19, 2012)

The problem is its planned owner has a fast swing, not smooth


----------

